# Haflinger names



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

hey.
here is one.
Blazin' Melody White.
or.
Blazin' Melody.
hope it helps.


----------



## Green Jasper (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgous Girl Melony.


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Aww i like them all so far.In my opinion Melody is a hard name to work with lol but I still love it.Heres a few more pictures. Any more names would be great also. :wink:


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

Graceful Blazin' Melody ??


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, I'm gonna go with the obvious here and say "Unchained Melody". Honestly though, I like haflingers with shorter, 'working' names. Not really a fan of long fancy show names.


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

lol thats really cute, but mel is anything but graceful :lol: .I still like it though.Shes my little jumper.Those pics are from spring so it was rainy...ergo a muddy horse lol.


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Ohhh boy i think i got her name...what do you guys think of...Play Me A Melody? i thought it was adorable but wanted some opinions


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

how bout Ice Cream Lovin Melody.?


----------



## Green Jasper (Sep 29, 2007)

I think that ones great 8)


----------

